# My Diet Plan



## R1 Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok So I have to put my hands up and say that I have not been doing any training for about 6 months now due to moving and having to do loads of building work at are new house.

I have found that I just can't drink protein shakes so I will need to have a good load of protein in my diet.

This is what I was thinking about using,

9am - Oats and Whey

11am Tuna fish salad

1pm Chicken rice, maybe pasta

4pm 3 eggs

8pm Main meal, low carbs on the whole and will more than likely be steak or chicken

I think I need loads more protein in there but I'm a bit lost as to what to add.

Can you lot give me some pointers please 

I will also be using Creatine.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what is your weight luke?


----------



## R1 Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry for putting it in the wrong part of the site,

It's 13.5st today, and I'm 5ft,10


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

why cant you take the shakes Luke?

is it a taste thing or a stomach thing.?

on a side note try steak instead of stake, IMO the risk of splinters is not worth it.


----------



## R1 Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL thanks Raikey, that's where I have been going wrong lol

It's the taste of the shakes I can't take...

I did not think I had to loss weight, I want to put bulk on.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

R1 Mad said:


> LOL thanks Raikey, that's where I have been going wrong lol
> 
> It's the taste of the shakes I can't take...
> 
> I did not think I had to loss weight, I want to put bulk on.


How many different protein shake brands have you tried?

There are several quality brands/flavours out there, only problem is your going to have to buy a few to realise what you like lol.

I love Nlarge chocalate, goes down a treat and USN strawberry mass tastes like ****. Eat anything low in gi index for carbs, loads of different meats/protein sources

I find beef the best protein source so wam some beef into your diet.

I remember something PScarb said a few months ago...dont stick to a solid routine where you are eating the same thing over and over again. Regarding diet, that was my main downfall, i got so damned bored eating the same tasteless food every day (im not the best chef in the World). When i started varying my food sources every day i looked forward to the food and actually found myself eating more of it and because of my fast metabolism that can't be a bad thing.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the taste?

some of these products taste bad i must say, but some of em......wow its like drinking melted ice cream........

if you can get all you protien requirments from solid food them good! i wish i could get that amout of food down.

but in reality i NEED the shakes,

mate,... i think unless youve tried every one on the market you gotta give it another go,

plus this game is ALL about sacrifice, you ache everyday, you spend a fortune, you dont see the carpet monkeys, the wife moans, etc etc.....

drinking summat 2 or 3 times a day that dont taste too good is a small one compared to the above. .....(come on luke!...keep it together lad!!)

or you could have very finley tuned taste,....dunno!?

i dont think they do a frois gras flavoured one mate.!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I think taste is a massive massive reason why people do not sustain good diets, i know it's 80% of my problems keeping it up (no...not that).

When i get bored of the taste of something i wont eat it....

I find eggs and tinned tuna are the first culprits for this which sadly are the most effective and cheap protein sources there is.

Im no pro by any means ffs but i find trying different brands...mixing stuff, new recipies or even keeping my tongue at the roof of my mouth to stop the taste coming through lol (but its not good long term)

I dunno.....just try more brands...it's going to cost you but i need protein shakes in my diet aswell. I dont rely on them like i used to but they definetly are an important part of my diet.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey KK!

and the sad thing is mate even after 6 months away from a food, the thought of it still put you off.

i wouldnt care if eggs were wiped from the planet....if i never see an egg for the rest of my life i wouldnt miss the taste!....

but the reality is, they are a pefect food for us, so i still eat them, (and yes!, i have tried every recipe in the world to make em more palletable)....

i think once you reach this stage you have to adjust your MENTAL approach, ie,......boredom with a food is ok, ...boredom dosent taste bad!!!

i am bored with evey meal i prepare,,,,,,

its when it gets to the repulsive point that it has to change.......if you are repulsed by a food thats different!....

i eat my eggs every morning and they are just a means to an end,......a fuel.......nessecary.....

enjoyment is a differnet story.........

if i go to a resturant , and am allowed to eat what i want,... then i eat bread and pastries and 4 desserts.......most folk would choose a steak, well i eat steak everyday!! thats the last thing on my mind....

i could go on for hours bout this, but in short,......i have learnt to treat food as a fuel and get my enjoyment from other things,....(sex, bikes, and womens beach volleyball)........its a sad point to get to, and is actually an eating DISORDER i spose.......but hey!......


----------



## R1 Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

I have tried 3 different brands and 4/5 different flavours.

I guess I will have to find one that works for me, they have all made me feel sick by the end of the drink, one of them even used to give me this made head rush but I think that's cos I was making it with milk.

Apart from the shakes, what do you think I can do to make the diet better?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

luke are you wanting to cut or bulk??


----------



## R1 Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

Bulk, I want to get up to around 15st. I know this will take some time if I don't hit any gear but I'm willing to go for it.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

What about bars luke, like the Pro flapjacks? Or eating more Oats and whey?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Im of the opinion that when your bulking you should eat anything and everything - as long as you get your quota of clean food and protien. At the moment im enjoying KFC buckets, macdonalds, nandos, currys, chinese, anything really, but I also eat clean chicken, steak, oats, potatoes, veg, shakes, eggs, everyday. I dont need to stay lean all year round so why shouldnt I enjoy eating. Some might say its lazy eating I say it me getting the calories in to help me bulk up.

Luke - if you dont like protien shakes - make up your own out of things like bananas, eggs, wheatgerm, cottage cheese etc.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Luke, i had the same problem. I've tried a lot of shakes and some are truly horrible. So what i did was bought a vanilla flavour( its the least offensive flavour) and mixed it with strawberries and natural ice cream. now i love them. You could also try bananas natural yoghurt, you get the idea. hope that helps. You could also give mammoth 2500 gainer in strawberry flavour a try out it's quite nice. Hope that helps.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am the opposite, for some reason I like all the shakes I have ever tasted.

If they didnt mix (some do not), then I used plain yogurt, some vanilla extract and heavy cream, if not sweet enough I would add some honey.

Almost felt guilty eating that.

Luke, you are going to have to eat more, shoot for about a half pound a week maybe 1 lb but any more and you will be putting on fat.

Stick to basic compound exercises too and dont do any cardio if you want to gain weight.


----------

